# Hydraulic cylinder repair Deere 300B backhoe



## Ford9700_bruce (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi 
I have a JD 300b backhoe with pitted cylinder arms. The crown and bucket cylinders are leaking at the front seal and the arms have rust. Do you know of a solution?


----------

